

Trolling a high-frequency trading headhunter - cramforce
https://plus.google.com/u/0/118187272963262049674/posts/22H7DuSn2Be

======
canttestthis
That wasn't really trolling. It sounds like a genuinely good suggestion (that
wasn't implemented well).

